# Pea Protein in Fromm



## steinle (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all, 

I just wanted to share some info about Pea Protein that Fromm just shared with me in an e-mail. Here is the analysis:

Pea Protein

50 to 52 % protein
5 to 6% Ash
38% Carbohydrates
Dietary Fiber 17%
Sugars 3%
Starch 18%
Calcium 88.3 mg/100g
Iron 8.46 mg/100g
Sodium 78.6 mg/100g
Aspartic Acid 11.6g/100g
Threonine 4.17 g/100g
Cystine 1.51 g/100 g
Alanine 4.73 g/100g
Valine 4.96 g/100g
Methionine 1.11 g/100g
Isoleucine 4.27 g/100g
Lysine 7.68 g/100g
Tyrosine 3.5 g/100g
Phenylalanine 4.99 g/100g
Histidine 2.44 g/100g
Lysine 7.68 g/100g
Tryptophan 0.87 g/100g

Now I seem to always see people quoting Pea Protein being nearly 80-90% protein, which certainly may be the case with some other foods, who knows. What I know is that this makes me feel even better about the few Fromm foods that contain it. The highest in any of their ingredient lists that I have seen it is 5th, which would lead me to believe about 10% of the food max, meaning about 15-20% of the foods protein coming from the Pea Protein max. That's a pretty big difference to some other threads I've seen that would lead you to believe that about 30-40% of the foods total protein was from Pea Protein.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

steinle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to share some info about Pea Protein that Fromm just shared with me in an e-mail. Here is the analysis:
> 
> ...


True enough but even using a 50% pea protein concentrate accounting for 15% to 20% of the protein the formula could easily fall down to 60% to 70% (probably closer to 70%) total animal protein when adding up the other plant sources. 60% to 70% animal protein is not particularly exciting considering they ask top dollar for the Four Star products.


----------



## steinle (Sep 18, 2012)

DaViking said:


> True enough but even using a 50% pea protein concentrate accounting for 15% to 20% of the protein the formula could easily fall down to 60% to 70% (probably closer to 70%) total animal protein when adding up the other plant sources. 60% to 70% animal protein is not particularly exciting considering they ask top dollar for the Four Star products.


I agree, but I think I'm willing to accept 70% from animal sources considering the quality of ingredients. I feel more comfortable feeding a food wtih 70% protein from quality animal sources (represented by Fromm's low ash levels) rather than 85% from lower quality sources. Not really any scientific reason just personal preference. I know that there are foods with 85% from animals sources with quality low ash meats, I just can't seem to find many that don't use Chicken Meal. Not anything wrong with it but I know quite a few people who can't feed anything with chicken so I always am on the lookout for to notch foods with alternate protein sources. (duck, pork, beef, salmon, etc).


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

steinle said:


> I agree, but I think I'm willing to accept 70% from animal sources considering the quality of ingredients. I feel more comfortable feeding a food wtih 70% protein from quality animal sources (represented by Fromm's low ash levels) rather than 85% from lower quality sources. Not really any scientific reason just personal preference. I know that there are foods with 85% from animals sources with quality low ash meats, I just can't seem to find many that don't use Chicken Meal. Not anything wrong with it but I know quite a few people who can't feed anything with chicken so I always am on the lookout for to notch foods with alternate protein sources. (duck, pork, beef, salmon, etc).


I agree!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

this is great thanks for posting!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the info! This is one of the best performing foods for my girls I've ever fed.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

steinle said:


> I agree, but I think I'm willing to accept 70% from animal sources considering the quality of ingredients. I feel more comfortable feeding a food wtih 70% protein from quality animal sources (represented by Fromm's low ash levels) rather than 85% from lower quality sources. Not really any scientific reason just personal preference. I know that there are foods with 85% from animals sources with quality low ash meats, I just can't seem to find many that don't use Chicken Meal. Not anything wrong with it but I know quite a few people who can't feed anything with chicken so I always am on the lookout for to notch foods with alternate protein sources. (duck, pork, beef, salmon, etc).


Yes, if you exclude all formulas with chicken or chicken meal (chicken fat can be manufactured guaranteed free of protein) the selection becomes much smaller if you want to stay around 6% ash. Around 7 or 8% ash there are many good no chicken alternatives though. Personally I don't believe the extra 1 or 2% ash is a big deal for most dogs, specially if I can get 80% to 90% animal protein from those formulas. In a few cases ash levels can be a little misleading too. It's not an automatic that elevated ash levels is a result of lesser animal meals. Natures Variety is one example. I don't know the quality of their meals but they do add other non animal functional ingredients that elevates the ash level. It's by design, like it or not.


----------



## steinle (Sep 18, 2012)

I should also point on that only 3 of Fromm's formulas even contain this ingredient, 1 out of the 5 four-stars, and 2 of the 4 Grain-Free formulas, one other formula does but it's so low on the list it shouldn't make a difference. So for anyone who happens upon this thread, most of the Fromm formulas don't even contain it!


----------

